# Opt out of the general ads -



## Canoe

https://www.tinboats.net/account/preferences



Go to that link and about 1/3 of the way down the page you will find DISABLE ADS. Click on that and save.

You will now not see the google type ads when you are logged in. When logged out you will see them. And anyone is welcome to register and enjoy the forum without those ads.


----------

